# My new loft....



## Ashby Loft

I've been wanting something bigger than my 6x8 loft for some time. Originally I had planned to add on to my current loft. I've looked at buying used sheds and converting them to a loft.

There is a local shed company that offers shed "kits" for very reasonable prices. I'm having him come this week to put up a 10x16. It will be set up for 3 sections.

I'm sure it will take me a while to get everything set up how I want with nest boxes, perches, and aviaries. But at least I'll have a much needed place to move some young birds initially.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

when you say reasonable prices. how much.


----------



## harley4life

busy time a head just done my loft turned out very well. all i need now is some good birds ha


----------



## Victor

Harley, sounds like you did it the right way. You would be surprised how may folks get the pigeons and then worry about where to put them!


----------



## Ashby Loft

HmoobH8wj said:


> when you say reasonable prices. how much.


Here's his kit prices if I wanted to pick it up and assemble it myself...

8x8- $496, 8x10-$558, 8x12-$620, 8x14-$682, 8x16-$744, 10x10-$620, 10x12-$682, 10x14-$744, 10x16-$806, 12x12-$744, 12x14-$806, 12x16-$868

Delivered, set up, shingled, upgraded nice smooth floor, and openings for my aviaries and vents... I'll be at $1500.00. Not bad for a loft that big. No work on my end, no bugging my friends to come help  and it will be put up in one day.


----------



## almondman

Those are great prices. Is he wiilng to travel? Like to Wisconsin?


----------



## Ashby Loft

I think Wisconsin is just a bit out of his area 

I really priced things out. I would have been really close to his price building it myself. I couldn't get it exactly how I wanted, I would have made a flat sloping roof like my other loft and he said a pitched roof was less money. 

I'll just have to paint it, put up my aviaries, put up some section dividers and sliding doors, build perches, build nestboxes.... dang I still have a lot of work to do


----------



## almondman

Surprise, surprise. I guess I really didn't think he'd be "have shed will travel". Too bad though.  and you really didn't want to let him have all the fun, did you?


----------



## First To Hatch

I am so freaking jealous right now. Those prices are amazing. I spent over $1,500 most likely on my 12 x 10, 3 aviaries, and 3 sections.


----------



## spirit wings

12 Volt Man said:


> I've been wanting something bigger than my 6x8 loft for some time. Originally I had planned to add on to my current loft. I've looked at buying used sheds and converting them to a loft.
> 
> There is a local shed company that offers shed "kits" for very reasonable prices. I'm having him come this week to put up a 10x16. It will be set up for 3 sections.
> 
> I'm sure it will take me a while to get everything set up how I want with nest boxes, perches, and aviaries. But at least I'll have a much needed place to move some young birds initially.


That size sounds great. I have one 8x16 and it works well..so 10 foot will be real nice. would love to see it when it is all done.


----------



## harley4life

You know something building your own loft is fun to? I spent ages pottering about trying to get sorted it was a labor of love.now its time to get the nest boxes sorted and couple up the birds its my best time of the year yepeeeeeee!!!


----------



## polo963

Wow wish I lived in utah with prices like that!


----------



## Ashby Loft

And so it begins.... These shed guys showed up with everything partially built and had this done in about 3 hours.










I can't believe how big it is! This thing dwarfs my original loft...










I've got quite a bit of work ahead of me now. This should be fun.


----------



## almondman

Now I am totally jealous! That's the beginning of a really great loft. All in 3 hours. By the way, your original loft is also very nice. It does look small compared to your new one. Congratulations, and keep the photos coming.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

wow so nice and big. did they put any Concrete in the ground? if not then what is hold the loft up?


----------



## orock

Wow that looks great.


----------



## Pollo70

Way to go 12volt that is a nice loft!


----------



## Ashby Loft

HmoobH8wj said:


> wow so nice and big. did they put any Concrete in the ground? if not then what is hold the loft up?


He built it on skids, which is why it is off the ground a little. Plus the place I put it, wasn't quite level. I'll get it supported sufficiently.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Looks nice, are you going to build everything else you need?


----------



## Ashby Loft

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Looks nice, are you going to build everything else you need?


Yeah. I am going to build the rest. Just need to figure out all the details and get going. I can't decide exactly what I want or need in each section. Or if I should make a walkway. Too many options. I'd like to get some power run to it. Might build a spot to house a shop vac for quick cleaning. 
Anyone care to share ideas on how to layout the interior?


----------



## PigeonVilla

Now thats a great looking loft filled with many possibilities , I like the idea of a walk way but at the same time I hate the loss of room when one is put in, what are the dimensions ?


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

I have a shop vac in mine that works OK for the small area i do, which is mostly the hallway. I'm not sure how well it would work in a big loft. The problem I found was that with all the feathers the filter clogs up really fast.Those feathers wrap around the filter and cut the air flow off. I have to empty mine twice just to do the little hallway. It's a small vac, If you had a large one it may be fine. When there not moulting it may be OK too. Just my experiance. I think there still worth having.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Dimensions are 10x16.


----------



## Ashby Loft

I happen to have a spare large shop vac. It's not too hard to haul it out of the garage to use. Just think I might keep things cleaner if it is more convenient.


----------



## PigeonVilla

12 Volt Man said:


> Dimensions are 10x16.


 If your skinny enuf a 2 foot hallway would be great in a loft that size lol


----------



## Ashby Loft

PigeonVilla said:


> If your skinny enuf a 2 foot hallway would be great in a loft that size lol


6'4", and 320. I am fat man. Lol.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

L I K E ^^^^LOL

a skids..? 

im guessing it not dig down and it just standing on a rock?


----------



## Ashby Loft

HmoobH8wj said:


> L I K E ^^^^LOL
> 
> a skids..?
> 
> im guessing it not dig down and it just standing on a rock?


It is on 3, 10 foot treated 4x4's. This way a big flat bed trailer could move it or it.could be dragged to a new spot.


----------



## Greek Boy

12 Volt Man- beautiful loft and nice size. I would get it off the ground first before anything else. I know it sounds tough but it can be placed level on cinder blocks or some other supports before you continue. Lots of possibilities. Again very nice and wish you nothing but the best.-Nick..


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

12 Volt Man said:


> I happen to have a spare large shop vac. It's not too hard to haul it out of the garage to use. Just think I might keep things cleaner if it is more convenient.


It will, They are good to clean the nest boxes. I'm not telling you not to use one, just that you will have to clean the filter often.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

12 Volt Man said:


> It is on 3, 10 foot treated 4x4's. This way a big flat bed trailer could move it or it.could be dragged to a new spot.


what is holding the loft off the ground?


----------



## Print Tippler

Gravity... Is keeping it on the ground. He said underneath is 3 wooden beams.


----------



## almondman

12 Volt Man said:


> 6'4", and 320. I am fat man. Lol.


No, not fat man. Solid man or so I told my doctor yesterday at weigh in.


----------



## PigeonVilla

12 Volt Man said:


> 6'4", and 320. I am fat man. Lol.


The thing is if we had the room and money to make our lofts as long as you see in the uk making the hallway would be no problem but when you are limited on space herein the U.S. you use what you can to give your birds the most comfortable area and space that you can .You must adapt and do the best that you can with what the state or county allows you to do without paying more in taxes or as little as you can .


----------



## Ashby Loft

Worked on the loft a little today...

I decided to try out some V-perches this time. I was able to get 25 of them done and make good use of one wall.


----------



## Ashby Loft

I put up some temporary plastic poultry netting over the open holes in the wall, until I figure out exactly what I am doing for aviaries and traps.




















And.... we have poop on the floor! I moved in a few young birds that needed to be weaned.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

Nice job, but I would put something flat on top of those perches. Thats very sharp edge for them to stand on all night. I would take a round over bit on a router and go across the tops.


----------



## Ashby Loft

I don't have a router, but I thought I might put on some rough grit sand paper on my sander and knock those corners down a little.


----------



## Jay3

Shadybug Lofts said:


> Nice job, but I would put something flat on top of those perches. Thats very sharp edge for them to stand on all night. I would take a round over bit on a router and go across the tops.


I agree. Pigeons like something flat and comfortable to perch on. That would hurt their feet if that is all they have to perch on.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts

If you have a rasp or rough file, rasp it off then sand, it won't take as long. They would wear them down eventually but untill then it will hurt there feet. Or just nail a flat board on top.


----------



## HmoobH8wj

what do you always give your pigeon to drink (MIX with)


----------



## raftree3

Couldn't wait to get birds in there!!! I don't blame you. The next time I build anything I'm going to build some perch's like the one's on the Jos Thone video someone posted with the poop collection at the bottom.


----------



## Ashby Loft

Shadybug Lofts said:


> If you have a rasp or rough file, rasp it off then sand, it won't take as long. They would wear them down eventually but untill then it will hurt there feet. Or just nail a flat board on top.


I do have a rasp along with a palm sander and an pneumatic orbital sander. Shouldn't be too bad. A router would be really quick though.


----------



## Ashby Loft

HmoobH8wj said:


> what do you always give your pigeon to drink (MIX with)


I usually have Foy's Pigeon Builder in the water. http://www.foyspigeonsupplies.com/catalog/602-604.html


----------



## Ashby Loft

raftree3 said:


> Couldn't wait to get birds in there!!! I don't blame you.


It was more of a necessity. My 6x8 loft has way to many birds in it and I have Ace sending some youngsters this week. Now I'll have to round up birds and put them in crates each time I want to work on the loft. Oh well, I'll get through it. At least it's built to a point where birds can't get out.


----------



## Rafael/PR

12 volt man why not make your sections moveable , which im planing to do myself , a wall that could make section smaller or bigger depending on your needs? some kind of railing system, your loft is really sweet looking many possibilities, good luck and have fun


----------



## harley4life

when are you going to move your birds in the stock birds will have a section off there own.we are getting very bad returns from our training tosses at the moment hope it improves. i think your loft looks well.


----------



## harley4life

you will have to think long and hard about that one. i would be worried about droppings getting into the rails i wounder.


----------



## Greek Boy

You might want to add some kind of a drop ceiling to keep birds out of attic space but still allows air to pass on up to exit out thru vents. Something like slatts, dowells, or screen covering. This will keep birds from perching and flying above you. Just a thought. Your new loft presents you with alot of possibilities. Good luck to you-Nick


----------



## Ashby Loft

Finally, a reason to update this thread.... I got to the point where my Young Bird section is usable. 

First, I added small aviary/trap...










Then some ventilation up high...


----------



## Ashby Loft

I still didn't finish off the sharp corners on my V-perches, but I did add a whole bunch of box perches...


----------



## Ashby Loft

Also added a dividing wall, a drop ceiling and a sliding door to separate things (sorry no picture see video link below).

Then I installed a belgium style drop trap system in my aviary...


----------



## Ashby Loft

And the birds like it  










Here's a link to a YouTube Video which shows it all explains it all better...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s96QJoHqks 

Next... I'll get started in the other sections and possibly built a slatted wood floor which will allow the droppings to fall through. Might add some more ventilation. Just happy that I have this section basically complete.


----------



## Zippy

Wow you have a beautiful view.


----------



## Pollo70

Looks good Ashby way to go!


----------



## pigeon is fun

very nice!!!


----------



## Revolution Lofts

Great looking loft!


----------



## NZ Pigeon

PigeonVilla said:


> Now thats a great looking loft filled with many possibilities , I like the idea of a walk way but at the same time I hate the loss of room when one is put in, what are the dimensions ?


I agree, I had the same delema, I like to think that it serves as extra air space though which has got to help with the birds respratory system

Love the loft, Am jealous


----------



## gogo10131

what 's the size on those box perches? I want to build some in the next few weeks and I was thinking 12 inches by 12 inches for each individual box.


----------



## harley4life

12 by 12 is loads its all you need. young birds a ready to go cant wate.


----------



## Ashby Loft

gogo10131 said:


> what 's the size on those box perches? I want to build some in the next few weeks and I was thinking 12 inches by 12 inches for each individual box.



Thanks all for the compliments. Those box perches are 10 by 11 in my loft.


----------



## Pouter Lover

So how could you sand down the edges on the v perches and use them I want to make some perches but Im thinking it would be expensive to get the flat top they have.


----------



## dogging_99

Pouter Lover said:


> So how could you sand down the edges on the v perches and use them I want to make some perches but Im thinking it would be expensive to get the flat top they have.


I would attach a 2x2 with a 90 deg. V cut in the bottom. you could easily glue it on the perch with wood glue. wait 15 minuets and done. If you didn't want to wait for the glue to dry with birds in the loft, pre drill a couple of holes for small finish nails to hold it until the glue sets.

Would take a small table saw to make the 6" 2x2 add ons though.


----------



## Ashby Loft

dogging_99 said:


> I would attach a 2x2 with a 90 deg. V cut in the bottom. you could easily glue it on the perch with wood glue. wait 15 minuets and done. If you didn't want to wait for the glue to dry with birds in the loft, pre drill a couple of holes for small finish nails to hold it until the glue sets.
> 
> Would take a small table saw to make the 6" 2x2 add ons though.


This is exactly what I had planned. I'll take a 2x2, notch out a "V", use wood glue and shoot it on with a brad nailer. 

Just one of those "need to get it done" items.


----------



## cbx1013

Ashby:

Nice work. I read the build-out on your small loft and liked it very much, too.

Thanks for posting the details!

Don


----------

